

The Toobin Principle - rfreytag
http://pressthink.org/2013/08/the-toobin-principle/

======
mathattack
The scary thing about the elitist view is that there isn't any real check to
say, "Let's just share our information, and the power that goes with it, with
the masses." This Praetorian view is very dangerous, and it does take someone
like Snowden to shake things up.

